# Is 4900 still supported?



## peridigm (Aug 7, 2007)

I figured I would ask here since every time I call Dish I hangup in a bad mood. A friend gave me two receivers and a single dish 500 new in the box. I will keep the dish and accessories for spare parts. My question is, can I call Dish and activate the 4900 and use it as a spare receiver? This past weekend my 622 died and I am without Dish until the replacement comes. It would be nice to have a spare on hand when it happens again.


----------



## BobaBird (Mar 31, 2002)

They will activate it, but it may not work with your existing dish configuration. The 4900 is legacy. Since you have a 622 you likely have some form of DishPro LNB/switch. Tell us what your receiver shows in Menu-6-1-CheckSwitch-Summary.


----------



## peridigm (Aug 7, 2007)

BobaBird said:


> They will activate it, but it may not work with your existing dish configuration. The 4900 is legacy. Since you have a 622 you likely have some form of DishPro LNB/switch. Tell us what your receiver shows in Menu-6-1-CheckSwitch-Summary.


That will have to wait a few days as the only receiver I have died over the weekend.


----------



## BobaBird (Mar 31, 2002)

Do the LNBs have a *dp* logo?


----------



## UGAChance (May 18, 2007)

Dish still supports and maintains the 4900. If yours is not been hooked up in a long time... It may not be able to get anything because too many changes in the sats and such over the years.

Just try it. Even if it is not authorized channel 101 is in the clear. You should be able to goto it after running Check Switch.

I am running a 4900 off a DPP44 Switch with a Dish 1000.1 w/ Twin and a Dual LNB. It shows up as a Legacy SW64 Switch.


----------



## peridigm (Aug 7, 2007)

Finally got my replacement 622 hooked up this evening. Any links that explain what I need to install an additional receiver to my current single receiver setup?


----------



## UGAChance (May 18, 2007)

> Any links that explain what I need to install an additional receiver to my current single receiver setup?


How can we do that unless you tell us what your setup is?

Dish, LNBs, Switch?!?!?!


----------



## mattfast1 (Mar 26, 2008)

All receivers made by Dish are still supported.

With the exception of the 2000 that they killed off. The only troubleshooting for that receiver is "RA the receiver". I'd love to get one of those... easy call.


----------

